# I want to get involved.



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello,

For as long as I can remember, I've wanted to be a Police Officer. (Just as a heads up, I am currently 17 years old.) A few months ago I went on a ride-along with a Police Officer from my town, and enjoyed it so much that we ended up setting up another ride along down the road. I know that it can be very challenging to be hired these days (yes I'm aware I cannot be considered for a Police Officer position till I'm 21) but I figured that it might be worth trying to get involved with my Town's Department now, so that later on when I go to apply they will at least know what type of kid/person I am. After I did some research, I found that there is a program that would appear to be similar to what I would like to do with my Department -the VIPs or Volunteer in Protective Services Program. There are some things that I know I wouldn't be allowed to do, such as drive the cars to the mechanics, however some Towns allowed student volunteers to wash the cruisers. This would actually be ideal for me, as it would get me involved, and around the Department. So, I did some more research and typed out an email that briefly described what I wanted to do, to the Chief. I also included that I would be happy to go further into detail with him, but in person. Now, I understand that he is very busy and did not expect a reply from him immediately. As it stands now, I still have not received a reply from him, and it's been a month. I am not trying to come off as complaining, or anything of the sorts, but I do not know what to do from this point. If I were to email the Officer I went on the ride-along with I feel like that would be going behind the Chiefs back, I also do not want to annoy the Officer as I understand he has a lot going on in his life, and a badgering teenager is probably the last thing he would need. SO my question (finally right?) is, what should I do from here? Reach out to surrounding Towns, or drop it altogether? Just as a quick note of reference, I reside in Shrewsbury, Ma.

Thank you and I appreciate any feedback that can be offered!

-Chris


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

GMass said:


> Talk to him next time you're on a ride-along.
> 
> And since Shrewsbury is a Civil Circus Service community


That's the thing, I'd love to do another ride-along but I feel that asking for another one (third one) is too much?

and what do you mean by Civil Circus? Should I maybe look somewhere else? (upfront truth is appreciated)


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

GMass said:


> I thought you said you have another one coming up?
> 
> "A few months ago I went on a ride-along with a Police Officer from my town, and enjoyed it so much that we ended up setting up another ride along down the road"
> 
> You want to be a cop? Pack your shit and move. Move south, move west. Get out of New England.


My apologies for that! I meant to say that we set a second one up a month later!

and damn.. well now I know


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

For now stay out of trouble and enjoy being 17. Them go to college, and come up with a good Plan B, so you can have a decent paying job while you're waiting to get on the job. Apply everywhere that's hiring. Become an Auxiliary Officer or a dispatcher that way you gain some experience for your resume. If relocation is an option, there are parts of the country that are hiring (you'll likely have to wait until your 21). The military is also a great option and it will help a lot in this state but it is possible to get hired without it so don't enlist just to become a cop, If you enlist do it because you want to serve your county and you're willing to make that kind of sacrifice.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Great, thanks for your advice! I'll be sure to stay on track!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

If you're determined to stay in Massachusetts, join a branch of the armed forces to get veteran's status. Anything else in this thread is just static.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Delta784 said:


> If you're determined to stay in Massachusetts, join a branch of the armed forces to get veteran's status. Anything else in this thread is just static.


hmm.. alright I'll keep that in mind.. would ROTC be a good option?


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Irishpride kind-of beat me to it, but becoming an Auxiliary Officer or dispatcher is a good idea.

Also, think about Military Police in the Army National Guard or Army Reserve. A great experience whether you become a Police Officer or not. (Like Irishpride said, join for the right reasons!)

The military will also help pay for college! It will help pay for that CJ degree.

All of this looks great on your resume and shows you are serious.

Good luck and take the advice of the people here.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Irishpride said:


> For now stay out of trouble and enjoy being 17. Them go to college, and come up with a good Plan B, so you can have a decent paying job while you're waiting to get on the job. Apply everywhere that's hiring. Become an Auxiliary Officer or a dispatcher that way you gain some experience for your resume. If relocation is an option, there are parts of the country that are hiring (you'll likely have to wait until your 21). The military is also a great option and it will help a lot in this state but it is possible to get hired without it so don't enlist just to become a cop, If you enlist do it because you want to serve your county and you're willing to make that kind of sacrifice.


^mostly this but skip the college part. College is absolutely useless to getting on the job at this point and you most likely won't get reimbursed for it anyway. Unless you have a parent who has been killed or disabled in the line of duty, you are going to need vet status to get hired in Ma.

I'm sure their are a few folks on here who will let you volunteer to wash their cruiser. I just let the day shift bring mine to the car wash once a month but if you want to detail my bike, "hit me up."


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

visible25 said:


> hmm.. alright I'll keep that in mind.. would ROTC be a good option?


If you become a second lieutenant, stay away from compasses and maps.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> You can wash and detail my cruiser but, no, you can't sniff the seat.....


LOL !!!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> You can wash and detail my cruiser but, no, you can't sniff the seat.....


After three shifts of three different drivers passing gas in to it, who'd want to? LMFAO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Guys, guys, guys, .....a good cop does not get cold, tired or hungry. Nor do they fart. At least in isolation, you have to share that with the shift either in the report room or ready room.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Well naturally. It's usually too good to keep to yourself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

visible25 said:


> hmm.. alright I'll keep that in mind.. would ROTC be a good option?


ROTC would work but keep in mind it's a 4 year program and your time there does not count towards CS veterans pref. Your time either on Active Duty or activated as a Guard/Reservist is what will count. ROTC scholarships are few and far between these days and active duty slots even fewer.

I'd say rather than commission you should join the National Guard (As whatever MOS, it really doesn't matter) get deployed and get your pref. Plus since your not 21 yet you can work on your CJ degree in the meantime, which would be essentially be free thanks to your Nat'l Guard tuition/fee waiver.

This way by the time your 21-22ish you'll have vets pref. and a degree, you'll be well set up for success.

You could also guarantee yourself vets pref by going Active Duty for 4-6 years, which is what I did, you'll have less time for school this way but you'll make some good money, travel, and pay for school

Auxiliary Police experience is great, it would certainly help once you get to the interview stage.

If you have any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## gm7988 (Jul 18, 2010)

I would recommend tracking down a department that has a police explorers program and attending that if possible. When choosing a college, do some research. For example, University of Hartford has CJ and in West Hartford they offer a police program to college students where they simulate an academy for 2 weeks and teach you various things. Take that as many times as possible if it interests you. Look to do internships whenever possible and most importantly, don't ever let anyone get you down about becoming a police officer. 

Sometimes on this board if you just read what people say it seems like mission impossible and I can assure it's tough but it is not impossible. I've reached out to a few members on this board and they've been fantastic so feel free to ask some questions if they offer the opportunity. One member has done more to help me in the time I've known him then I ever thought possible.

Like some people said, I would recommend looking south like FLA, DC, or MD and even as far as the West Coast.

Research all day, every day. It cannot hurt.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

USMCMP5811 said:


> but, no, you can't sniff the seat.....


awh shoot!! That's what I hope hoping to do.. guess I'm SOL. haha just kidding



tms1989 said:


> I'd say rather than commission you should join the National Guard (As whatever MOS, it really doesn't matter) get deployed and get your pref. Plus since your not 21 yet you can work on your CJ degree in the meantime, which would be essentially be free thanks to your Nat'l Guard tuition/fee waiver.
> 
> This way by the time your 21-22ish you'll have vets pref. and a degree, you'll be well set up for success.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your suggestions! I'll be sure to look into it!



gm7988 said:


> most importantly, don't ever let anyone get you down about becoming a police officer.
> 
> Sometimes on this board if you just read what people say it seems like mission impossible and I can assure it's tough but it is not impossible.
> 
> Research all day, every day. It cannot hurt.


haha that's how it's seemed at some points, but seriously thanks for shedding some light on that. I appreciate it!


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

After you've done everything that's been suggested above start taking *every* test (when you're old enough). Take the Fire test, apply to federal jobs, take the state and local test(s), apply to probation, trial courts, corrections....everything. Even if you don't think it's something you want to do you'll eventually hit on something in the CJ field and you'll have the option of taking the job or not. That can only help you with networking and finding out how the system really works. If you take every test even you don't want the job it gets you experience with testing. Who knows, you might end up somewhere great.

Good luck, don't give up and don't get discouraged.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

You wanna be a cop so bad, but you gotta firepig patch as your avatar... Candidate you failed this evolution, do you wish to try again?


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Deuce said:


> You wanna be a cop so bad, but you gotta firepig patch as your avatar... Candidate you failed this evolution, do you wish to try again?


understandable, corrected sir.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

*sorry for the double post, but I felt that a bit of clarification was needed*

In my OP, when I mentioned how I wanted to Volunteer either at my Towns Department, or at a neighboring one, I mentioned that I would wash the cars. Yes, although this is something that I would do, it's not the only task I would like to do to help out. I was using that as an example of what I would be willing to do! Any sort of service I could provide to a Department would be great. I'm really good with computers (if the need for a simple trouble-shooter was ever there).
That's all, I hope I have made my intentions more clear, thanks!


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Just busting balls kid. Something you should def get used to.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

> I was using that as an example of what I would be willing to do!


You should definitely have limits to what you're willing to do. If you're in a supervisors office and he puts on Barry White music and sets up a tripod, politely excuse yourself and find a place to lay low for awhile.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

How about an avatar that is totally neutral. Just saying. A CVPI? Really? Go easy on that whaker stuff. You aren't fireman, you surely aren't a police officer, yet you now have a Crown Vic for a profile photo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

lofu said:


> Just busting balls kid. Something you should def get used to.


haha figured as much!



niteowl1970 said:


> You should definitely have limits to what you're willing to do. If you're in a supervisors office and he puts on Barry White music and sets up a tripod, politely excuse yourself and find a place to lay low for awhile.


yeah I'd get a bit concerned....



263FPD said:


> How about an avatar that is totally neutral. Just saying. A CVPI? Really? Go easy on that whaker stuff. You aren't fireman, you surely aren't a police officer, yet you now have a Crown Vic for a profile photo.


can't catch a break eh?


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

These guys are full of knowledge and experience. Take what they say seriously, as they are the only ones who can help you.
They may bust balls, but you need to take it like a champ and not personal. It's not personal, every noob goes through it when they first post.
Good luck...


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

yeah I figured I'd be taking some heat. All in good nature! 

On an on-topic note, thank you to everyone who has replied or messaged me this far. I appreciate all of you taking your time to respond to my question.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

call it whatever you want, but all I'm here to do is find out as much information as I can and use it to my advantage


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Opened back up per request by the OP.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks costanza!

If anyone else has anymore advise you would want to pass along or information about volunteer opportunities, then feel free PM me in case this topic gets locked!
Thanks


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Ok, Mr. "I want to be involved."

You have received some really good advice from some of the regulars here on MassCops.

How about getting back to us in 3 or 6 months and let us know exactly what you have done to move in the direction of your law enforcement career.

I say this because years ago as a young 2nd Lieutenant, I wrote a letter of recommendation for a soldier in my unit for the position of Court Officer.

After promotions, transfers, deployments, etc. I lost track of him, never knowing if he got the job or not. 

Today as I enjoyed my coffee at lunch, watching the news I saw a familiar looking Court Officer escorting a pervert into court for a hearing.

So I assume, his interview went well!

Again, GOOD LUCK, and get back to us!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

CPT Chaos said:


> .
> 
> I say this because years ago as a young 2nd Lieutenant, I wrote a letter of recommendation for a soldier in my unit for the position of Court Officer.


 I thought you just had to write a check to be a court officer?


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

CPT Chaos said:


> Ok, Mr. "I want to be involved."
> 
> You have received some really good advice from some of the regulars here on MassCops.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, you'll be hearing from me often.. I'm sure that after awhile, some of you will get sick of me. I try to follow this saying as often as possible, "Take nothing for granted, hundreds of others would kill to be where you are, doing what you're doing"

and Hush GREAT video


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

mtc said:


> I dunno... calling shennanigans... a 17yr old with 2 ride alongs under his belt should know this shit already....


When I was 17, I barely knew enough to come in and get out of the rain.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

Stay in school and learn well. Don't do stupid shit. Don't hang out with kids that do stupid shit. Join the military. Learn something, don't do stupid shit. Keep after it if its what you want for sure. Live to be 21 so you can start taking tests, and network with people. And don't do stupid shit.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

So moral of the story: don't do stupid shit!


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

cousteau said:


> Stay in school and learn well. Don't do stupid shit. Don't hang out with kids that do stupid shit. Join the military. Learn something, don't do stupid shit. Keep after it if its what you want for sure. Live to be 21 so you can start taking tests, and network with people. And don't do stupid shit.


Prob the most important piece of advice so far.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Rock makes a good point. take every test there is.

if it's civil service you can can carry your time over to the PD.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

pahapoika said:


> Rock makes a good point. take every test there is.
> 
> if it's civil service you can can carry your time over to the PD.


Civil service doesn't matter, the pension system does.

I carried over all my time from the BHA Police (we were civil service employees, but not "THE" civil service of most municipalities), and I work with people who carried over time from the fire department, DPW, parks department, etc.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

did see at least one guy come over from the city parks department during the 1980's when the age limit was lifted. he used his Viet-Nam era status to get on Boston PD.
but thought that was because he already had a city pension for the last 20 years


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

When I was 17 all I thought about was underage drinking and playing video games.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

cousteau said:


> Stay in school and learn well. Don't do stupid shit. Don't hang out with kids that do stupid shit. Join the military. Learn something, don't do stupid shit. Keep after it if its what you want for sure. Live to be 21 so you can start taking tests, and network with people. And don't do stupid shit.


[/thread]


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

TopCop24 said:


> When I was 17 all I thought about was underage drinking and playing video games.


 Blip, Atari and maybe Packman were out when I was 17. Riding bikes and chasing chicks was all we did. And not getting caught doing stupid shit!


----------

